# Crash



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

I've been making a bunch of the folding stick chairs that A Sailor had the video of.. All has been going fairly well.
I'm ripping 8' 2 x 10s into 1-1/4 strips..
The ceiling in the shop is 8' off the floor and has several florescent four foot lights..
All was well till i cleaned both bulbs outa one of them with the end of one of the strips. Busted glass comes raining down all over me, the bench & cement floor where it precedes to break into smaller pieces & scatter far & wide.
Being that the shop was chilly I still had my jacket on so didn't get skewered with shards if glass. If it had happened an hour later I'd be peeled down to a tee shirt & prolly took some nasty cuts.
I'm going to get some of those plastic sleeves for the tubes so in case I whack one again the glass will stay in place..

Be careful out there...
..Jon..


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You are lucky. I was painting a street light inside of a building one time and hit a 8' bulb and broke it. Since I has handling a heavy street light I couldn't attempt to get away from it so I just turned my face down. Glass fell all over me and about 4' of one of the tubes hit on it end on my leg going about 3/4" into my leg. It could have easily have gone into my neck but I didn't think about any large pieces.


----------



## Loganville Tiger (Dec 23, 2012)

Clean those glass shards up completely!! Those darn things are like hypodermic needles!! I did the same as you about 10 years ago. Thought I cleaned up the mess. A good time after that, I was passing through the shop barefooted and stepped on a tiny sliver impaling it into the arch of my foot. Thought I was able to pick it all out of my foot but I guess not. Some may call BS on this one, but some 3-years later I had what looked like a zit appear on the side of my heal and it hurt to the touch. Went on like this for a week or so until I rubbed my finger across the bump and felt something pointy and sharp. Was able to pull out a small needle of glass with tweezers about 3/16's long. Darn thing had worked is way quite a distance inside my foot from where it went in.

LT


----------

